# Kitty Litter System - Thoughts



## aerialassassins (Nov 22, 2013)

I am new to the pigeon world and I took a kit box and turned it into a loft for my first birds (breeders) for the moment as I build another one here in the next few months. I am in the midst of designing and wondering your thoughts on the kitty litter system. I really like it so far but being a greenhorn is there issues that I am over looking with the birds, i.e. respiratory problems. I scoop twice a day, both times after feed and my seems very clean. I scrape the perches once every two days and falls into the litter and I scoop that. It seems to a very easy way to keep things dry too compared to the metal grid type floor where moisture could come up. I am in a colder climate and I have good ventilation but I think in the winter months when we get below the freezing point it could be even more beneficial in staying out of drafts. Is there other floor options that I may be over looking?


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

aerialassassins said:


> I am new to the pigeon world and I took a kit box and turned it into a loft for my first birds (breeders) for the moment as I build another one here in the next few months. I am in the midst of designing and wondering your thoughts on the kitty litter system. I really like it so far but being a greenhorn is there issues that I am over looking with the birds, i.e. respiratory problems. I scoop twice a day, both times after feed and my seems very clean. I scrape the perches once every two days and falls into the litter and I scoop that. It seems to a very easy way to keep things dry too compared to the metal grid type floor where moisture could come up. I am in a colder climate and I have good ventilation but I think in the winter months when we get below the freezing point it could be even more beneficial in staying out of drafts. Is there other floor options that I may be over looking?


company i found yesturday..amazing ..product called; granulated floorcovering ;(anti-coccidiosis) unlike kitty litter (my opinion made for kitty's )...this product is made for pigeon coops...46 countries carry their products...and no im not a sales rep..went to pigeon show yesturday found it there...ok the web sight (www.natural-granen.com) there will be feed supply store near you that carry's it ...one kilogram of this stuff will absorb one litre bottle of water...frigging amazing..no gimmicks this company in buisness for 75 years..ya ..they know their sh#$...you tube video http://youtu.be/ec7sb0j9ZiI everyone should see this...its all naturall too..the floor stuff..i have the brochure in front of me now..truly one stop shop..feed, medicine,vitamines, all naturall,all for pigeons..


----------

